# The Trio



## bubsybob (Apr 1, 2007)

I WUVS MY TREATS!!!!









ME FIRST! NO, ME!


----------



## Matt (Jun 14, 2007)

Cute rats!  
What type of treats are those? How much are they?
Because the ones I get are in a SMALL Bag and are pricey.
(Although, I have only bought one bag and it has lasted a few months.)


----------



## bubsybob (Apr 1, 2007)

they are just dog food i use as treats. Caesar. i got the bag free from a grocery store promotion lol. Toodles (grey) goes nuts for them. as you can see, if she doesnt get a treat from me first, she goes into the bag herself and gets one.. or two lol


----------



## Matt (Jun 14, 2007)

Oh....Good Idea! My rats LOVE Dog Food! I can just use that as some of there treats! Just not too much.


----------



## Lunachick (Aug 15, 2007)

I still plan to steal Toodles from you one day hun...muahahaha  :twisted:


----------



## Hippy (Jul 23, 2007)

I wanna steal the cage. o-o...


----------



## Lunachick (Aug 15, 2007)

Yeah, it's really quite amazing in person. You're so making me a cage Bob.


----------



## bubsybob (Apr 1, 2007)

lol my super-fantastic cage is too big! so if you wanna carry it, be my guest haha


----------



## Matt (Jun 14, 2007)

Dude, That cage is Perfect!


----------



## sonoma (May 26, 2007)

Cute girls! Love the close-up shots!


----------



## baebeetigress (Sep 6, 2007)

Aww i love that last pic the best. Its almost like puppy dog eyes for a rat


----------



## kaylaface (Sep 6, 2007)

Very cute! ^_^


----------

